# What is your blood type?



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I was going to start a poll, but I don't think most people will know what their blood type is :lol:

Do you guys know what your blood type is? Do any of you donate blood? 

I recently had my man blood typed because we didn't know what his typing was. I have the recond rarest blood type with a negative Rh-that means that unless my honest happen to also be a rare blood type, I would have had to have some special follow ups during pregnancies. So I had him typed :lol: He happens to have the rarest blood type which matches mine! yeah! go me, excellent news for us. I now know I won't have to worry about anything now.

Any other moms out there who had to deal with this?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

B-
On the rarer side, I hear.

You guys planning on getting pregnant soon?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> B-
> On the rarer side, I hear.
> 
> You guys planning on getting pregnant soon?


Oh Allie, we have the same blood type. Do you know what Rich is? and noooo, no planned pregnancies in the near future


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm AB- with both pregnancies I had to have shots I believe it's 28 wks and then again after delivery. I think it's within 72 hours you have to have it but it's been over 11 years since I had a baby. I still carry my card in my wallet even though I am out of the baby-making business lol 
I found this on a Red Cross website I thought it would be cool to share

* TYPES 
DISTRIBUTION*

*RATIOS

O +	1 person in 3	38.4%
O -	1 person in 15	7.7%
A +	1 person in 3	32.3%
A -	1 person in 16	6.5%
B +	1 person in 12	9.4%
B -	1 person in 67	1.7%
AB +	1 person in 29	3.2%
AB -	1 person in 167	0.7%
*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is cool. Apparently, I am pretty common. I have A+. I gave blood once a long time ago but it is hard because sporadically, I get tattoos and/or a body piercing so the timeframe just doesn't work for me usually.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm B+ and do give blood from time to time, though I have the same issue as smrobs where I have to fit it in between tattoos...and travelling to strange places. :wink:

I'm also on the bone marrow donor list and once got a call to go to the next level of testing as I was a preliminary match for a 12 yr old girl. Unfortunately, I wasn't enough of a match after that.


----------



## libbybinger (Sep 3, 2009)

Im o+ so is my husband and our 3 year old daughter......i've donated blood a couple times. From how i understood it from my obgyn when i got pregnant o+ can give blood to anyone but can only recieve o+ blood kinda weird.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

I am 0-neg - I have never given blood - I had to have a Rogam (sp?) shot so many hours after the birth of my children - never any complications.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll have to look at my bloodwork when I go home.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I am O-


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's interesting because I have attempted to give blood but because I live din Europe, I'm actually not allowed to give an which is a little stupid but the rules are the rules.

I did however join the bone marrow transplant. Another thing that makes no sense to me. I am allowed to donate marrow but not blood? Obviously a different level of urgency.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Does it depend on where you lived in Europe M2G? I travel there quite often but to the bigger countries (UK, France, Germany). It was trips to Turkey and Costa Rica which knocked me out the last time I went. But I was also told to give it a year from when I travelled and then I was fine.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Oh Allie, we have the same blood type. Do you know what Rich is? and noooo, no planned pregnancies in the near future


Haven't a clue... I barely remember my own blood type as is.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I'm AB but don't know if I'm - or +.

No, I haven't donated blood. I'd perhaps do it but I'm too light. Should gain weight before doing it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I am/was anemic, so I can't donate. 
Not that I don't want to, but I am absolutely terrified of needles so it's a handy excuse of sorts.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I am also anemic. I've been taking pre-natal vitamins though, and it's gotten me up enough so that I can donate. Also, now that I'm on a better BC Im less anemic? 
At the moment I can't donate though because you have to wait a year after getting any sort of body modification and so I have to wait a few more months


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*note to self... get a new tattoo or nosejob every 12 months*




ETA - I just realized what that sounded like.. oh my! SD, not a word meant for you, simply playing off your last comment for myself!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

O- with an RH factor with both children. No complications fortunately . My mother was B+ and had RH factor with myself and sister. She had very serious complications with my birth. Fortunately, they know so much more today that it wasn't a major concern for me with my pregnancies or my sisters.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I have O+ blood.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm a B-


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

I am a universial donor, O+


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha JDI Thaaaaannnks


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm Maybe I'm O+ then? I know Im the one thats universal..


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know... I'm sure I have it written down in my medical files here. I guess I *should* know. 

I tried to donate blood -- I was refused, but I forget why. I tend to be slightly aenemic and I think one time had something to do with when I ate. I should try again. I think it's kind of cool to see your blood coming out of your own body and you don't even feel it, except for a quick ***** (blood tests are my only experience obviously). It's just so neat how it's been figured out we can do this. Fascinates me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know how true it is but I have heard that whatever your Dad's blood type is, that is what all the children will be. It worked in my family; my Dad, brother and I are all A+. Does anyone know if this is a fact?


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

One of the main factors which determine blood type is family genetics. A child receives separate sources of genetic code called alleles from each parent at the time of conception. One of the alleles located on chromosome 9 contains the precise blood type of the donor parent, and is classified as A, B, AB or O. An additional factor is called the Rhesus factor, which could be positive or negative. The actual blood type of a child is determined by the dominant blood type between the two parents. A and B are both dominant over O, which means a child that receives an A blood type from the father and an O blood type from the mother will have an A blood type.
Subsequently, A and B are considered to be codominant, which means a child inheriting an A blood type from the mother and a B blood type from the father will most likely have an AB blood type. Only two recessive O blood type genes from both parents will result in a child having an O blood type. An O negative blood type is considered to be a universal donor, since it contains nothing which would appear foreign to someone else's blood type. Those with A or B positive blood types must not receive blood infusions of the opposite type, since the body's natural defenses will attack the incoming blood cells as they would any other infection.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't be, unless my dad isn't my real dad... haha. He's O-, mom's B+. I got the B from mom, - from dad. It's a mix


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Hmm Maybe I'm O+ then? I know Im the one thats universal..


 
you were right about the O- being the universal donor.

I was wrong with saying O+ was universal. learn something new 
everyday


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Can't be, unless my dad isn't my real dad... haha. He's O-, mom's B+. I got the B from mom, - from dad. It's a mix


 
read the post before yours. 

it will explain


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I don't know how true it is but I have heard that whatever your Dad's blood type is, that is what all the children will be. It worked in my family; my Dad, brother and I are all A+. Does anyone know if this is a fact?


what is your moms blood type? read my post right after your last one


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, that post explained it, Mom is O, I don't know + or -. I knew that other factors were dominant like brown hair and brown eyes are dominant over blonde hair and blue eyes but I guess I never thought about blood type being dominant/recessive. You do learn something every day. LOL.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Jake and Dai said:


> Does it depend on where you lived in Europe M2G? I travel there quite often but to the bigger countries (UK, France, Germany). It was trips to Turkey and Costa Rica which knocked me out the last time I went. But I was also told to give it a year from when I travelled and then I was fine.


Certain parts of Europe are marked off because of mad cow disease among a few things. You can't have lived there for 6 months or longer before 1997. Not all of Europe, only certain parts. Just give your local blood donation place a call but if you've given blood before, you''ll be fine.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> *note to self... get a new tattoo or nosejob every 12 months*


Double post...

HAHAHAHAHAHA, you're funny. And no being anemic wouldn't get you out of it. I go thru phases where I'm also anemic(we're both skinny minis), but I highly doubt you're always down on the low end of things :lol: 

so when are we getting our belly buttons done?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Certain parts of Europe are marked off because of mad cow disease among a few things. You can't have lived there for 6 months or longer before 1997. Not all of Europe, only certain parts. Just give your local blood donation place a call but if you've given blood before, you''ll be fine.


I've just travelled over, never lived there so I'm sure I'm fine. I think I have another 3 months to go before I can give again because I was in Istanbul late last year.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm O+. I donated once and have been going to again for a while. I'll get there eventually!


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm AB-. I gave blood for awhile, and then switched over to donating plasma. For me, donating blood and plasma at the same time was too draining, so I stopped donating blood. But the Red Cross kept calling me every day saying "We need your blood!", and it was kinda funny, because around the house, we'd gotten into the habit of referring to the Red Cross as "the Bloodsuckers."


----------

